# Seachem Prime and Ammonia readings



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

I switched from API Stress Coat to Seachem Prime to help make tap water safe for my aquarium. I've heard that using Prime can give a false ammonia reading. Is this true?

Thanks!*c/p*


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't think this is true. At least in my experience prime has never caused me to have a false ammonia reading. If there is an ammonia reading on your test, there's something else going on. What prime will do is make the ammonia that is in the water safe for the fish. It's supposed to make it safe for the fish and still usable by the bio filter. Most of the time ammonia readings in a tank indicate either an uncycled tank, dead animal in the tank decomposing, Or too much food left in the tank to decompose. How prime works is called reduction, by converting the toxic chlorine Gas to non toxic chloride ions. The reduction process also breaks the bonds between chlorine and nitrogen atoms in the chloramine molecule (NH2Cl), freeing the chlorine atoms and replacing them with hydrogen (H) to create ammonia (NH3). Prime includes a binder to detoxify that ammonia Produced in the process. So if you have an ammonia reading it's not false it's really ammonia. But prime already made it safe and the bio filter in your tank should take care of it no problem. Prime is safe dosed up to 5 times normal dosage.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

It is true..........see the other thread......

here's the Seachem link that I posted there too....

http://http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=7357


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

Doesn't help any that you're editing your posts as we chat....*old dude


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

Mugwump said:


> It is true..........see the other thread......
> 
> here's the Seachem link that I posted there too....
> 
> http://http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=7357


I read that as well last night. I used API's ammonia testing kit and it came back high even after doing a water change. I am now using Seachem's Ammonia Alert that goes inside the tank and it's reading high. I am going to do another water change, but a bigger one, today. Hopefully that will help. The tank is fairly new, so it's probably still in the cycling stage.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

Jenlouise said:


> I read that as well last night. I used API's ammonia testing kit and it came back high even after doing a water change. I am now using Seachem's Ammonia Alert that goes inside the tank and it's reading high. I am going to do another water change, but a bigger one, today. Hopefully that will help. The tank is fairly new, so it's probably still in the cycling stage.


That's the best thing to do....just keep up the changes til it settles in...sometimes they just blip/pop and are done...other times it seems like forever.....I love my seasoned sponges here...you can set up a tank in a day if need be,,,,


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Prime is out of your tank in 24hrs. If you think it is causing test reading problems, wait a day.


----------

